# Webcam not working [ R5U877 @ thinkpad ]

## littlebar

I want  to use my webcam, but it seems doesn't work.

```
 % lsusb

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 17ef:4815 Lenovo Integrated Webcam [R5U877]

```

1. I can't use skype 's video call  function, the option/button is NOT activity .

2. when I use the cmd  

```
 mplayer -fps 30 -tv width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0 tv:// 
```

 the result is a all-green mplayer window without any video but green color.

3. I config the kernel with UVC already.

 many thx. 

 please forgive my poor English   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jaglover

I have 17ef:480f Lenovo Integrated Webcam [R5U877] and it works with latest kernels.

----------

## littlebar

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> I have 17ef:480f Lenovo Integrated Webcam [R5U877] and it works with latest kernels.

 

thanks!

I use kernel-3.10.17 , I think it's should work well.   :Sad: 

and, 

which cmd you use to prove your webcam works well ? maybe I use wrong cmd ?

----------

## Jaglover

3.12.4 here. I'm pretty sure it didn't work with 3.10.x.

----------

## littlebar

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> 3.12.4 here. I'm pretty sure it didn't work with 3.10.x.

 

OK,very great !

I have too 

```
emerge 
```

 now .  :Very Happy: 

----------

